# Enlaces en Thunderbird q siempre abren con Firefox (cerrado)

## el_Salmon

Hola,

tengo un problema con mi Thunderbird 3.1.1 en Gentoo. Siempre me abre los enlaces URL con Firefox en vez de Chromium, como yo quiero. En las preferencias de Gnome he puesto que Chromium sea mi navegador por defecto. Tambien he usado estos comandos:

```
$ gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command -t string 'chromium %s'

$ gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/https/command -t string 'chromium %s'

$ gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp/command -t string 'chromium %s'
```

Además en mi pref.js de Thunderbird tengo seleccionado Chromium:

```
$ grep chromium .thunderbird/xxxxx.default/prefs.js 

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp", "chromium");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "chromium");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "chromium");

```

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## quilosaq

Es posible que estés usando chromium-bin en vez de chromium. Si es así prueba a poner ese nombre de ejecutable.

----------

## el_Salmon

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Es posible que estés usando chromium-bin en vez de chromium. Si es así prueba a poner ese nombre de ejecutable.

 

Gracias por la info pero estoy seguro de que uso chromium:

```
$ ls -l /usr/bin/chromium*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 jul  4 23:44 /usr/bin/chromium -> /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chromium-launcher.sh

```

----------

## el_Salmon

Desde el terminal de Gnome tambien me abre los enlaces con Firefox, asi que parece que no es un problema de mi configuración de Thunderbird sino de Gnome en general. ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Txema

No sé qué hará gnome pero thunderbird hace lo que le da la gana con los enlaces xDD, seguramente la primera vez que abriste un mensaje te salió una ventanita para indicarle qué programa querías usar a partir de ese momento para abrir todas las URLs y te diría que en preferencias podías modificarlo más adelante, pues bien, vete a Editar / Preferencias / Adjuntos (sí, ya, es raro xDD) y ahí debe aparecerte el protocolo http asignado a firefox, no tienes más que modificarlo a tu gusto  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## el_Salmon

 *Txema wrote:*   

> No sé qué hará gnome pero thunderbird hace lo que le da la gana con los enlaces xDD, seguramente la primera vez que abriste un mensaje te salió una ventanita para indicarle qué programa querías usar a partir de ese momento para abrir todas las URLs y te diría que en preferencias podías modificarlo más adelante, pues bien, vete a Editar / Preferencias / Adjuntos (sí, ya, es raro xDD) y ahí debe aparecerte el protocolo http asignado a firefox, no tienes más que modificarlo a tu gusto 
> 
> 

 

Era eso! ¡Muchas gracias Txema!

----------

